# Mice and external smells



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

So, after a discussion with my boyfriend about the holidays next month, I realized I should probably ask about the mice. This year we are wanting to get a real tree - with all its needles and smell. :lol: As it is, it'd have to go around the same space the mice currently are, meaning they'd be moved over several feet if they stay in this room.

However, I then realized that the tree smell would likely be stronger in that area. Is the tree smell going to irritate our meecers? Should I maybe move them to another room, or just as far from the tree as possible in this room? Or would the smell of the tree not bother them at all?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Not sure but (bump for people who know)


----------



## L&amp;CLove (Mar 6, 2014)

MaidenMouse said:


> So, after a discussion with my boyfriend about the holidays next month, I realized I should probably ask about the mice. This year we are wanting to get a real tree - with all its needles and smell. :lol: As it is, it'd have to go around the same space the mice currently are, meaning they'd be moved over several feet if they stay in this room.
> 
> However, I then realized that the tree smell would likely be stronger in that area. Is the tree smell going to irritate our meecers? Should I maybe move them to another room, or just as far from the tree as possible in this room? Or would the smell of the tree not bother them at all?


It's the oils in the wood that would irritate them, so as long as they're not touching the tree they'll be fine. Also, as long as they are not allergic to pine. If you notice any allergies, discharge, sneezes etc, move them away quickly.

It's recommended they are kept in a low traffic area, so I assume the tree will be in the living room? Not best for mice.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Mice in the wild are around pine trees often. As long as they're not chewing on it i think you're fine  however i don't think you should have bumped this they probably don't even have the tree anymore its springtime...


----------

